# How Thyroid Disease Affects Diabetes



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://inhealth.cnn.com/take-charge-of-your-diabetes/how-thyroid-disease-affects-diabetes?did=t1_rss1d

Please read; this is very important information!


----------

